# memories 486 words



## cassie30 (Sep 24, 2015)

At age two my mom rushed me to the hospital due to high fever. My Grandma Toth was in a panic because I was so sick. From what my mom has told me Grandma Toth kept saying oh my god the baby is sick over and over again. While, in the hospital I was diagnosed with epilepsy which is a seizure disorder.

            Having epilepsy can be scary. I could have a seizure at any given time even if I remembered to take anti-seizure medication. There were times I would just fall out of bed and have a grand mal seizure. A grand mal seizure is a seizure in which you shake from head to toe and all over the floor if on the floor. I also had a daydream type seizure in which I would just stare out in space for a period time. 

            For example, when my brother and I  was visiting my Grandma and Grandpa Stevenson I went into the daydream state seizure but, this time I was more conscious  than before. My brother and I both had our game systems and I could remember how to play the game but I thought the people around me were dead and we in heaven. In truth we were in doctor’s office waiting room. That went on from about 9:30 in the till about 1 in the afternoon. 

            One other time in the eighth grade I also had a daydream seizure. This time I was going to a vo-tech part time. And in Mr. Chris’s class I was cutting some wood for a well when I cut my left thumb. Cutting my left thumb is what brought me back to reality. That was scary for me. I’m 99.99% sure I had a seizure when I cut my left thumb.

            I hated the fact that the epilepsy made me stand as different. For example, when I was then I started taking dance lesson at a place called Dancing Years.  Well I found out years later that they kept placing with little kids because of the epilepsy. At Dancing Years I took ballet for one year and tap for four years. And I felt out place the whole time even if I enjoyed the tap dancing. I didn’t really like ballet.

I also think the epilepsy made learning difficult for me. As, a result they said I was neurologically impaired or a slow learner. So, in kindergarten I was placed in special education class. 

            I was extremely jealous of my younger brother. So, jealous in fact that I wished he epilepsy too. Well, when he seven he had his first seizure. And boy was my mom mad at me. She blamed me because I used to wish he was just like me. Sad to say at the time I was upset too. Now my wish had come true. Did I feel bad? Maybe a little at the time.

            This is just a rough draft. It's about a page and 1/4 long. Can this be considered a chapter?


----------



## JudyLea64 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Cassie30. To answer your question, I think whether or not it can be considered a chapter depends on the theme of your memoir. Is the book about what it's like to grow up with epilepsy or is there more to it than that? If there is more to it, and epilepsy is just one aspect of the story, then with some revision, it could be a chapter. If your theme is about what it's like to have epilepsy, then I think you could actually spread out some of the content to make more than one chapter. 

If you haven't already done so, it might help you to create some sort of outline of the whole book. It doesn't have to be anything complicated. Just something with what you want to say in each chapter and how you want to illustrate it. You can use index cards or a spreadsheet or whatever you are comfortable with. The outline doesn't have to be set in stone either. If you decide as you are writing that you need to add or move something around, you can.

I also wanted to comment on the writing of the piece. I enjoy reading memoir that pulls me into the story and feel what is happening to the narrator - something a bit more literary in style. Your piece is more journalistic. I think it has potential to be very captivating, if you could add some literary elements (dialogue, setting, imagery, etc.).

Thanks for sharing your work. Hope to read more.


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

cassie30 said:


> This is just a rough draft. It's about a page and 1/4 long. Can this be considered a chapter?



I think that a page and a quarter is a pretty short chapter in any situation. The idea here might be to pick out themes that you feel are of some importance (in this case epilepsy obviously) and recount them at whatever length that you deem appropriate. You don't really need formal divisions but if you choose to use them just make sure they are somewhat 'natural' i.e. finish on one topic before heading off to another.:eagerness: 

Good luck with your efforts.:cookie:


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2015)

i always enjoy these pieces..packed with so much and yet one feels the balance of to short and to much to soon often works for me..i liked it


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 2, 2015)

Judylea64 I want to break my life into small chapters not just the Epilepsy


----------



## Minu (Nov 8, 2015)

As said it is a little short for a chapter. There is no such thing as a typical chapter, however, the average chapter is typically 2000+ words @ 250 words / page, at least 8 pages. It's interesting, however, if this sort of for yourself or with intent to publish? Biographies and memoirs are some of the hardest published books to sell.


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 9, 2015)

With interest to publish


----------



## cassie30 (Dec 12, 2015)

Should i do research on epilepsy and include some facts about the disease


----------

